# All Slavic Languages: job interview



## kloie

I would like to know the word job interview in slavic languages
a job interview is when you want a job and you have to meet with the employer to see whether you are the right person for the job.

thanks in advance


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian: *razgovor za službo*


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*prijímací pohovor / pracovný pohovor / pohovor do práce / pohovor do zamestnania*

... or just "pohovor"


----------



## Duya

BCS: _razgovor za posao_.


----------



## Jeki

Serbian: разговор за посао/razgovor za posao.


----------



## kloie

For serbian and croatian can i say intervjuu za posao?


----------



## Duya

kloie said:


> For serbian and croatian can i say intervjuu za posao?



Single u, _intervju_.

You would be understood, but it comes across as an anglicism. We normally use _intervju_ only for journalist interviews; a police interview would be _ispitivanje_ or _razgovor_, and everything else probably just _razgovor_.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*přijímací pohovor* or *pracovní pohovor*;

Otherwise, interview is *rozhovor*, the police interview is *výslech*.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish it is *rozmowa kwalifikacyjna*


----------

